# Looking for a lathe - and thinking about the Nova Saturn



## jimbo71

New here, searched under several listings and read a lot of good information. It's tough to compare specs, especially on Teknatool's website. I was ready to order the 1624 from Acmetools ($899) and just buy the add-ons like DVR and cast iron legs but then I saw a Saturn for $1999 with DVR and cast iron legs. Only difference would seem to be that the 1624 uses the belt headstock whereas the Saturn is belt-free. My lathe experience was on the big Harbor Freight lathe and on the ShopSmith 500. Unfortunately, this will be my last big machine purchase do to age and finances. Please make the decision for me so I can shirk responsibility.


----------



## Wildwood

First hearing this new name but not sure much has changed from earlier models. Might be great late especially if goes on sale.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/nova-saturn-dvr-lathe


----------



## socrbent

Jimbo - I have had a Nova DVR XP lathe for 5 years and have never regretted the purchase. While not one of the giant 5 ton lathes, it is a great lathe. It is a well built quality machine. I moved up to this from a ShopSmith. The DVR technology allows easy speed changes. The swivel head allows large bowls (up to 29' diameter) and easy access to the inside of any bowl. The legs which came with mine are very solid and contribute to stabilizing the lathe. I have the bed extension with swing away hinge (allowed me to turn some bats) and the outrigger unit which is is needed if you want to swivel the head.

The Saturn specs seem similar to my older DVR XP (16"swing and 24" bed). It looks like the computer controls have been improved in the newer Saturn model.

If this purchase may be your last lather purchase, I would recommend you get to Saturn. You might consider springing for the Galaxi DVY XP 1644 model with a much longer 44" bed which puts out 2.3 hp if run on 220v if you have the space. Personally the 24' bed on the Saturn/DVR XP fits my space better and using the bed extension with hinge works best for me. The extension makes a great place to put the tailstock when you need to get it out of the way.


----------



## Hockey

Jimbo, I am also looking for a new lathe, I keep considering the Jet 1640evs and the Laguna Revo 18/36 (1.5 hp). However, I also keep throwing into the mix, the Nova 1624-II and then adding a DVR upgrade sold by Nova (as you are thinking).

Theorectically, that would only put me out about $850.00 (Woodcraft regularly puts it on sale at this price) for the lathe and around $600 for the DVR upgrade for a total of around $1450.00. I know the 1624 doesn't come with the cast iron leg set, just the "hybrid" leg set. But, with the Nova upgrade, you would still have the motor that came with the lathe to use as a spare with manual belt changes, if ever necessary.


----------



## Ripper70

Well, Jimbo. Like you and Hockey, I've been window shopping for a lathe too. After sifting for hours through every machine in this particular class, my best guesstimate is that the Laguna Revo 18/36 with the 2 h.p. motor (assuming you can run 220v) is the best bang for the buck in it's class.

If you're already looking at spending two grand, another $400 bucks for your last "big machine purchase" I can't imagine not being satisfied with it. It also has plenty of upgradability in the event that you need to add features to get more out of the machine than the stock version offers.

If you want my help in shirking your responsibility, I'm the most irresponsible, best bosom buddy you could ever have! ;^)


----------



## jimbo71

Thank you gents.

Wildwood, that's what made me look at the Saturn. Best price I've seen…

socrbent, the 24" bed will help. My shop is so packed that all I can do is open the door and stare…

Hockey, yes. Piecing it out by buying the bed extension, swing-away etc. after getting the lathe would also help in slipping it all out of the "home maintenance" fund.

Ripper70, there lies madness. That Laguna 18-36 just screams QUALITY! Maybe I ought to do a Google search on "How to knock over a liquor store - and not get caught".


----------



## TheDane

> Please make the decision for me so I can shirk responsibility.


Not fair! LOL

Actually, I think the Saturn would be an excellent choice. It is essentially an updated version of the venerable Nova DVR XP with some nice new features. Go for it.


----------



## jimbo71

Decisions, decisions.

My brother told me to check out the Baileigh 1847 VS. He was a college industrial arts professor, so I respect his (non-political) opinions. However, since I can't find anyone in Arkansas selling them, I hope someone here has one.

One decision has been made, I took my finger off the trigger until I'm drop dead sure it's the right lathe for me. That includes re-sale value for when my wife sells it after I'm dead. That way I'm morally justified in considering it a "household maintenance" expense. Besides "I can make a lot of money with this machine!"'


----------



## Hockey

This decision making process sucks. I need to go check my potential choices out in person. Closest store is about 3.5 hours from me, and they don't have all 3 I am considering on display. Another store is 4 hours in the opposite direction, and they have 2 of the 3. I would have to visit both stores to see all three in person.


----------



## TheFridge

That is a damn good reason for a day trip.


----------



## Ripper70

That Baileigh looks allot like the Grizzly G0733 with a different paint job.


----------



## Ripper70

Actually, it appears that the Grizzly has a 2 HP, 220V, 3-phase with single-phase frequency drive motor with 2 speed ranges and belt change requirements. The Baileigh is variable 220V Single Phase.

Thanks allot. Now I have another lathe in the mix that needs consideration. Good times!


----------



## jimbo71

Hey Ripper. Looks like the Baileigh and Grizzly both use phase shift technology (magic, in other words). That GO733 looks good, but I like the GO766 even more. A little shorter, which helps in my shop, about a hundred cheaper and 3 HP instead of 2. Only thing I don't like about the Grizzly is the miserable 25mm tool rest post.
It seems like you're better off to have at least two belt speeds plus the speed control in order to keep the torque up. Do I have that right? Springfield is about a hundred miles away, so I could get the 766 and be back in a half day. Tempting.


----------



## Ripper70

I think you're on to something there with the G0766. Seems like from the price/value perspective, lots of bang for the buck there. And who wouldn't want 3 horses? Yes, the 25mm tool rest thing is unfortunate but not necessarily a deal breaker.

A question for you might be the 1-1/4" x 8 TPI RH headstock spindle size. I'm assuming whatever tooling you may have now won't fit. So, either an adapter is in order or you'll need to add the costs of tooling in the appropriate size. Of course, unless you're planning on keeping the HF lathe that you have now, selling the old lathe can help offset some of the costs you'll have to incur.

Also, not for nuthin', but as I dig deeper into the Laguna options, I keep finding some unsettling information about what seems to be some pretty lackluster customer service, including some very dissatisfied customers among the ranks of LJ members. Grizzly, on the other hand, seems to get very high marks for their customer service. Just some food for thought.


----------



## DDJ

I'm also looking at the Saturn. The specs claim 4 locking positions for the headstock so I'm assuming it doesn't lock at 22.5 degrees. Is that correct? Not really a deal breaker for me but it would be nice if it would.


----------



## Ripper70

> I m also looking at the Saturn. The specs claim 4 locking positions for the headstock so I m assuming it doesn t lock at 22.5 degrees. Is that correct? Not really a deal breaker for me but it would be nice if it would.
> 
> - DDJ


According to this spec sheet the head has 360-degree swivel and locks at any position, plus detent locating positions at 0, 22, 45 and 90 degrees.


----------



## DDJ

> I m also looking at the Saturn. The specs claim 4 locking positions for the headstock so I m assuming it doesn t lock at 22.5 degrees. Is that correct? Not really a deal breaker for me but it would be nice if it would.
> 
> - DDJ
> 
> According to this spec sheet the head has 360-degree swivel and locks at any position, plus detent locating positions at 0, 22, 45 and 90 degrees.
> 
> - Ripper70


Thanks Ripper. Much more comprehensive specs than anywhere else I found


----------



## jimbo71

I don't really understand why the 25mm banjo hole is so bad. Couldn't I just put it on the drill press and ream it out to one inch?


----------



## Ripper70

> Only thing I don t like about the Grizzly is the miserable 25mm tool rest post.
> 
> - jimbo71





> I don't really understand why the 25mm banjo hole is so bad. Couldn't I just put it on the drill press and ream it out to one inch?
> 
> - jimbo71


Well Jimbo, I don't see why you couldn't make the hole bigger, but you were the one that called it miserable. And again, it wouldn't stop me from making that purchase if everything else about the lathe was to my liking. Seems like a minor modification to make and only if you required additional tool rests that were of the one inch variety.

)


----------



## jimbo71

It was only relatively miserable, like Arkansas in February as compared to, say, Hawaii in February. I figured there must be more to it than just drilling out a hole. Absolutely nothing in this life is as easy at it seems. Maybe it has be done under a special Zodiac sign to avoid cracking the cast iron? If it was really easy Grizzly would be doing it, eh?


----------



## Ripper70

Well, I don't think drilling cast iron is too difficult. It's relatively soft though it is brittle. Maybe grinding as opposed to drilling. After all, 25mm = 0.984252 inches so it won't take much to get to where you need it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Drilling out .016" wouldn't hurt the banjo either. Head out to a local swap meet and see what the people have for sale. Sometimes you can find that kind of stuff dirt cheap. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Bill7255

I looked at the G0766 when I was looking to upgrade. Many have drilled or reamed the banjo. The other thing I have seen about this lathe is some chucks ( not all) won't fit because the shoulder behind the threads is larger than other lathes. There they have taken a file and reduced that diameter. There are a few other things, but what drove my decision was the floor to spindle height. For the Grizzly it was 48" at the time, but I think it is less now. I had a PM90 that was 42" and raised it to a18" swing that made the floor to spindle height 45". I'm 5'9" ant it was uncomfortable for me compared to the 42". I could have built a platform, but not what I wanted to do. I ended up buying the Laguna 18-36, 41-1/2" height and wide stance. If I was 6'5" the Laguna would be too low unless I had the leg risers.


----------



## SteveK2

> I m also looking at the Saturn. The specs claim 4 locking positions for the headstock so I m assuming it doesn t lock at 22.5 degrees. Is that correct? Not really a deal breaker for me but it would be nice if it would.
> 
> - DDJ
> 
> According to this spec sheet the head has 360-degree swivel and locks at any position, plus detent locating positions at 0, 22, 45 and 90 degrees.
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> Thanks Ripper. Much more comprehensive specs than anywhere else I found
> 
> - DDJ


Newly joined LJ this morning-looks like a great forum!

If you are looking for the full specs/owner's manual for the Nova Saturn lathe, the manual can be found here: 
 Nova Saturn Owner's Manual

Page 21 shows the detent positions for the swiveling headstock and confirms that 22.5 degrees is a detent position.

No affiliation with Nova-but I have the Nova Galaxi DVR lathe. VERY satisfied with its power, performance, smoothness, and features. Nova customer service has been OUTSTANDING!


----------



## JustK8

I just joined LJ this morning as well. I shopped for over a year for a lathe, finally deciding on the Laguna Revo 18-36. It's scheduled to deliver on Friday. With annual 10% sale, free shipping and no sales tax for online purchase, it was about as good a deal as I was going to get. I, too had read about customer service issues, so went ahead and got a one year, no-questions-asked warranty, just in case. I've been extremely happy with my Laguna bandsaw in build quality and performance - so decided to step up on the lathe as well. I have it available, so went with the 220v model

Currently researching chisels.


----------



## Ripper70

> I just joined LJ this morning as well. I shopped for over a year for a lathe, finally deciding on the Laguna Revo 18-36. It s scheduled to deliver on Friday.
> 
> - JustK8


Well then, we expect a full, hands-on review as soon as you're up and running. Pictures too, or it didn't happen.


----------



## rizzo

> I just joined LJ this morning as well. I shopped for over a year for a lathe, finally deciding on the Laguna Revo 18-36. It s scheduled to deliver on Friday. With annual 10% sale, free shipping and no sales tax for online purchase, it was about as good a deal as I was going to get. I, too had read about customer service issues, so went ahead and got a one year, no-questions-asked warranty, just in case. I ve been extremely happy with my Laguna bandsaw in build quality and performance - so decided to step up on the lathe as well. I have it available, so went with the 220v model
> 
> Currently researching chisels.
> 
> - JustK8


I just got my revo last weekend! Setting it up was no problem, very easy assembly. (as long as you have an extra pair of hands) the parts are really heavy, but not too bad, not as bas as I thought they were going to be. I ended up carrying all the parts down into my basement shop, so if I can carry them down stairs, and I am still alive then anyone should be able to put this thing together. I'm hoping to post a initial review maybe this weekend and then follow it up with a full review after a few months of use.

I love it so far and I am blown away by the smoothness and power of the lathe. Hope you love yours as much as I am loving mine.


----------



## Hockey

Looking forward to the Revo reviews. Some more on the Jet 1640evs would be nice too.


----------



## Ripper70

JustK8 may appreciate this video a turner setting up a Revo 24/36 and doing it solo. He proves it can be done.


----------



## jzk

I love my Nova 1624 DVR. My previous lathe was a PM 4224 and no doubt many question my sanity for disposing of it, but my arthritic joints spoke out against it. Even with Bostik Glide it was cumbersome and to lift the tail stock off became impossible. I saw the DVR, tried it and realized immediately that it fulfilled my needs perfectly. I added the Outrigger and the Swing-away hinge with the bed extension. Everything mechanical moves effortlessly and the motor is so quiet that I have to be careful about leaving it running, and it is surprisingly powerful. I have never felt a need of a more powerful motor. I have read different complaints about the 1624, but the only one I consider valid is the concern about the speed-change system. It does take some getting used to, but the control panel on the new Saturn eliminates that complaint. Undoubtedly every lathe has its fanatic adherents, but for me, at my age, with my body and my shop space, this lathe is the best choice. If I were young and had a big shop I might be willing to spend thrice the price for one of the behemoths gracing the market today, but I would still have a DVR somewhere close. I have used mine every day but Sunday for the past five years and am a true devotee.


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone want to share what you ultimately bought and how it is working out? Any regrets? Looking at the Saturn but I also like the smaller Revo.


----------



## socrbent

Nathan, I made the first reply in this thread and going on 6 years now my Nova DVR which is equivalent to the current Saturn model is still working out great. I would make the same purchase again. No regrets. The power, smooth operation and ease of speed change/direction are game changers from the smaller Revo.


----------

